# Anyone else have a Sim Card Slot on their 32GB Touchpad?



## 8802 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just noticed I have a Sim Card Slot on the lower right hand side of my touchpad. FB359UA#ABA is what it shows, I didn't put a SIM card in it yet, was curious if anyone else had this on theirs and if not, what should I do? Bought at a Wal-Mart in the Phone section if this matters


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

Perhaps post a pic? AFAIK, there's only the 16GB wifi and 32GB wifi. Interesting if true and not a troll.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been wondering what the little cover-plate was for down there so I got out my handy dandy little spike tool and popped it open. Under the plastic at the bottom-right of my touchpad, there was a little slide-out tab that simply has 2 bar codes, s/n and PN on there. No space to insert any sort of card. <sadly>


----------



## Smurf4107 (Aug 31, 2011)

Same as mine. I have the Tab there but cannot put a sim card in there. Ive got a 32 purchased from Havey Norman here in Australia. From what i belive and what good old google has found for me it is only the 1.5ghz got the sim card reader in them. the lower models have the tray but no way of putting a sim in it at all. :sad: the one thing that would make my purchase the best ever. i would find it so much better if i was able to put a sim card in it.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I couldn't be an SD Card slot by any chance?


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like they designed the 32GB model's chassis to accommodate a future model that would have either microSD or 3G support via SIM. Then they got scrapped, but HP kept the design.


----------



## 8802 (Aug 21, 2011)

No, im not trolling but I dont see the conductor for the Sim card when it pops out, it has two serial numbers on it and won't fully pop out, still attached to the frame. I'll post a pic tomorrow if anyone wants to see it


----------



## Smurf4107 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like the same as mine. I can pull it out but the actual contacts etc are not in there. They have not been put in. The part you can pull out is like a blanking plate.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

There was another thread on here somewhere about this. AFAIK, there was a SIM card slot for the upcoming AT&T model, but our 16gb & 32gb models do not have the hardware built in to support it. We have the slot, and that's about it.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

that is the products I'd tabs, it serves no purpose beyond allowing them to use on machine to cut all 4 holes.
as compare the speaker holes to the tab and rocker switch, they are all the same size


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

its just another hole, all 4 holes on the device are the same size, allowing everything to be cut together


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

From what I have seen ( I am speculating ), there are 4 models. 16gb, 32gb, 32gb w/ 4G (touchpad go), and the 64gb. It is likely that a super small number might have a visible sin card slot depending on what revision they where manufactured on, to my understanding thou, if u have a sim card slot, don't expect power or visible connections to be attached to it. Next is the processor, if your processor model begins with APQ, forget about it and don't get your hopes up, the processor does not support cellular communication, if by some weird chance you have one with a MSM prefix, umm call me , you may have won a Lottery.


----------



## austriak (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw on a review of the touchpad that this is not a sim card slot. HP created this slot so there could be a place to put the serial number. That is all it is. Pop it out to see the serial number, pop it back in to close. That is the only function of it.


----------



## to0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, it's HP's place to store serial numbers. All of the enterprise class HP servers at my work have a similar setup where you can pop/pull out a flap with a serial number on it.


----------



## gammagogeta (Aug 28, 2011)

It is a sum card slot I have it on my 16gb model too. I Bestbuy was trying to sell me a free touchpad with two years 3g data plan.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

We all own smartphones surely we can get some pictures...


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

gammagogeta said:


> It is a sum card slot I have it on my 16gb model too. I Bestbuy was trying to sell me a free touchpad with two years 3g data plan.


all the computers and tablets has a discount of $100 with a two year contract of mobile internet at Best Buy, so it was a free tablet but with a mobile access point, not 3g


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

bouncer said:


> We all own smartphones surely we can get some pictures...


I agree haha this discussion has gotten me very curious as to what it looks like.


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

calris said:


> I couldn't be an SD Card slot by any chance?


Unfortunately not, that's why I opted for the 32GB


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

That is pretty nifty. I never noticed that was a pushable button. Probably useless, but still nifty.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> I agree haha this discussion has gotten me very curious as to what it looks like.












I'm pretty confident it's just for the serial number & such, & serves no other purpose as somebody mentioned above.


----------



## mindcandy (Jul 26, 2011)

View attachment 1849


Nope, not an SD card slot.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

mindcandy said:


> View attachment 2842
> 
> 
> Nope, not an SD card slot.


you got the white 64gb? nOice


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

it's original intent is to be a sim card slot but that was meant for the 3G version. The touchpad everyone has are the wifi version and therefor it is only there to hold s/n and other id stuff.
the touchpad literally does not have the hardware to actually read the card so no point in even trying.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Yup, the 16 GB version I just got has it too:

View attachment 1880


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

mputtr said:


> it's original intent is to be a sim card slot but that was meant for the 3G version. The touchpad everyone has are the wifi version and therefor it is only there to hold s/n and other id stuff.
> the touchpad literally does not have the hardware to actually read the card so no point in even trying.


I'm going to quote myself on this:
It has a placeholder slot. The touchpad that we all have does not have the hardware to read the sim card.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

You can hide your weed in there.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

"Rakeesh said:


> You can hide your weed in there.


Wow nice thought lol


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

or you could get the sdcard reader, take the touchpad apart, install it(look at breakdown slides) , there are 2 screws
to remove...and then put it back together and try it out............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talonts (Aug 26, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> or you could get the sdcard reader, take the touchpad apart, install it(look at breakdown slides) , there are 2 screws
> to remove...and then put it back together and try it out............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you mean the SIM card reader shown at http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/36/ , http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/37/ , and http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/38/ I don't see it connected to anything, and good luck on finding the part (unless it's generic, could be, I wouldn't know, don't own anything with a SIM).


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

talonts said:


> If you mean the SIM card reader shown at http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/36/ , http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/37/ , and http://digi.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/digi/6013/38/ I don't see it connected to anything, and good luck on finding the part (unless it's generic, could be, I wouldn't know, don't own anything with a SIM).


if thats what i think that is, thats the first thing that has validated this thread going 3 pages! good find?! Now who can read it?


----------



## Smurf4107 (Aug 31, 2011)

All i have to say is that if anyone manages to find a place to get the parts etc let me know it would help me with my touchpad. Im on the road allthe time. It would be easier for me to do work on this rather than connecting my laptop to my phone just to get on the net.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Smurf4107 said:


> All i have to say is that if anyone manages to find a place to get the parts etc let me know it would help me with my touchpad. Im on the road allthe time. It would be easier for me to do work on this rather than connecting my laptop to my phone just to get on the net.


was there a cellular/ 3g based antenna besides the sim port? i cant read chinese or what ever that is!


----------



## talonts (Aug 26, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> if thats what i think that is, thats the first thing that has validated this thread going 3 pages! good find?! Now who can read it?


Just open it in Chrome and tell it to translate the pages - you can set Chrome to auto-translate.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

talonts said:


> Just open it in Chrome and tell it to translate the pages - you can set Chrome to auto-translate.


doing it now...brb


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ok here is the part... it is not connected to anything on the device nor is there any board or antenna....
View attachment 1986


here is a place where they already spoke about this, seems me and barry have good eyes to read small numbers! cause thats how i found his thread
http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/286404-can-i-use-sim-card-later-touchpad.html


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2011)

I suspect that the Qualcomm Snapdragon dhipset 'APQ8060' only supports Wifi.
However chipset 'MSM8X60' appears to support modem, 3/4G, SIM etc.

These would be the boards to obtain as 'spares'!!


----------



## bgibout (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello,

looking on google for some infos on baseband integration in Touchpad... I've seen that the processor board from Qualcomm, APQ8060, don't have 3G/CDMA capabilities.

Some devices with the same APQ8060 have MDM8220 modem board.

PS : Sorry for my bad English ;-).


----------

